# P-51 Jumpin Jacques



## sunny91 (Oct 4, 2007)

P-51 airshow good vid..

Sunny


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 8, 2007)

Great vid, Sunny. 
I've always like Mustangs with the Normandy Stripes on them.


----------



## antoni (Oct 8, 2007)

Jumpin Jacques belonged to Lt Jacques E Young of 3rd FS, 3rd ACG, 5th Air Force Mindoro, Philippines, a long way from Normandy. Those are Pacific theatre markings.


----------



## bentwings (Oct 9, 2007)

With all due respect to you P-51 guys ( I have a 96 inch rc model of one) ya got to feel a chill watching this fly by.

http://www.americanaeroservices.com/images/video/FlybyNov17.wmv

And ya gotta admit that this is the top fuel funny car of aircraft starting up.

http://www.americanaeroservices.com/images/video/F4UJuly04 (11).mpg

bentwings


----------

